#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  論壇系統短語更改提案收集（進行中，6.20-6.30）

## 雪麒

鑑於目前使用的論壇系統中有許多中文翻譯不夠準確，同時一些用詞亦在獸同好圈的背景下略顯怪異，相關討論參考 http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56444

故開啟本短語更改提案收集，每隻獸可以提出不多於5個的論壇短語更改提案，說明需要更改的短語及提案修改的方案。6月30日晚24:00提案收集截止並進行統計，同時進行投票。

提案請填寫以下：

希望修改的短語：
截圖：（對該短語出現在論壇的位置進行截圖並貼於此）
修改方案：
理由：

（多個方案可進行多次複製）


【例子點我】


希望修改的短語：訪問首頁
截圖：
修改方案：訪問個人網站
理由：該鏈接對應編輯詳細資料的“主頁網址”欄（如果您想要其他會員訪問您的網站請在下面輸入它的網址），此處說法不夠準確。



請眾獸發揮聰明才智並踴躍提案哦⊙w⊙//

----------


## 狼王白牙

希望修改的短語：版面名稱「*肉球蓋印處*」，修改為「*群獸飲水處*」

理由：肉球兩字只有熟悉哺乳類動物的會員才可以聯想得到是動物的腳掌。群獸聚集的地方，或許用水源來表示，比較能讓即使不是同好，也可以直接的理解這是獸迷網站，以及合乎自然生態的聯想。同時也表示這是一個可以灌水的版面。

希望大家發揮更多創意嗷嗚～ :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 幻魂血牙

希望修改的短語:住址
修改方案:棲息地
理由:這樣聽起來別有一番風味我想 :jcdragon-nod-ebby:

----------


## 狼王白牙

希望修改的短語：開啟聯絡人視窗
修改方案:開啟好友名單

希望修改的短語：聯絡人
修改方案:好友名單

理由：聯絡人視窗其實就是好友名單，這樣子翻譯比較精確。

----------


## 斯冰菊

希望修改的短語:部落格、我的部落格、熱門部落格、會員部落格、部落格設定
修改方案:獸窩聚集處、我的獸窩、熱門獸窩、會員獸窩、獸窩設定

原因：個狼認為更有獸圈STYLE的設定。 :wuffer_grin:

----------

